# deluxe 28 spark plug



## daytonhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone know what champion spark plug I should use? Thx


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

my 921030 28" deluxe with the ariens ax 254 cc engine takes a champion r n9yc or alternate plug r n9ycc


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would be best if you posted the engines numbers to make sure someone suggests the correct plug for the engine you physically have on the machine.


----------



## daytonhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks all. My unit is the 9211022 Deluxe 28 w a Briggs and Stratton Polar Force 1150. I'm usually good at surfing, but having problem w this.

Also can't find anything about the gap size. Nothing in the manual.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This might help to find the engines numbers: Where is My Model Number? | Briggs and Stratton FAQ


----------

